# Where shall I continue?



## nicolaxao (Sep 25, 2018)

So, I've ben diving into classical music for the whole summer but now I feel a bit lost. I hope you van recommend me which composers/pieces to listen to based on what I already have like:

CHACONNA from Partita No. 2 by Bach (I absolutely adore it, touches me deeper than any of the other pieces)
PATHETIQUE and MOONLIGHT Sonate by Beethoven
ICH HABE GENUNG by Bach
ANNES DE PELEGRINNAGE and HUNGARIAN RAPSODIES by Lizst 
PRELUDES by Rachmaninoff
SYMPHONY 2 "RESURRECTION" by Gustav Mahler
SERENADE by Tchaikovsky

I also enjoy some Mendelssohn, Scarlatti, etc. but there's such an ocean to explore!
Just wondered if you could tell me where to continue

Additional:
I know virtually no music theory
The non classical musicians I enjoy most are Miles Davis, Elliott Smith, Leonard Cohen, John Coltrane, Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks like you're getting into Romantic stuff, so I'd suggest Brahms. I'd start with his first piano concerto and his piano quartets. Though he might be part of your "etc."


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow, thats a wide spectrum of classical music! Have a look through tbe TC recommended lists and do some selective listening on youtube. Btw, if you like Mshler's 2nd, then chances are you'll like the first 6 Mahler symphonies. Having no knowledge of music theory doesnt hold me back. Listen to what you like and enjoy it. Im guessing, btw, that youve already got all of Beethoven's symphonies. If not then theres a stack of recommendations on here for recommended cycles (go with Skrowaczewski!)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Definitely move on to Milton Babbit next.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Mozart - Sinfonia concertante
Bruckner - Symphony 4
Shotakovich - Symphony 5
Sibelius - Symphony 7
Bach - French Suites
Chopin - piano concerto 1
Schumann - Fantasie in C
Prokofiev - Symphony 3
Debussy - Books of Preludes
Brahms - String Sextet 2
Dvořák - piano quintet 1


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Barber, Adagio for Strings
Bach, Concertos for Violin & oboe


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Listen widely and randomly (like to classical radio), and note down what you like enough to want hear again. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My recommendation would be to listen to some of the tonal stuff from the 20th century.

Bartok - Concerto for strings, percussion and celesta
Bartok - Concerto for orchestra
Bartok - 2nd piano concerto
Stravinsky - The rite of spring
Barber - Piano concerto #1
Barber - Medea's Dance of Vengeance
Benjamin Britten - 4 sea interludes
Joan Tower - Concerto for orchestra
Einojuhani Rautavaara - Angel of light

Welcome to Talk Classical!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Welcome on talkclassical, nicolaxao

You said: CHACONNA from Partita No. 2 by Bach (I absolutely adore it, touches me deeper than any of the other pieces)
I say: There are six works for solo violin by Bach - known as "Sonatas and Partitas" for solo violin - all six are as good as the 2nd in my opinion. 

You said: PATHETIQUE and MOONLIGHT Sonate by Beethoven
I say: Try his other famous piano sonatas: WALDSTEIN, APPASSIONATA, THE TEMPEST.+ BEETHOVEN'S PIANO CONCERTOS + HIS 5TH AND 7TH SYMPHONY

You say: ICH HABE GENUNG by Bach
I say: BACH'S B MINOR MASS.

You say: ANNES DE PELEGRINNAGE and HUNGARIAN RAPSODIES by Lizst 
I Say: CHOPIN'S ETUDES, NOCTURNES, WALTZES, IMPROMPTUS, PIANO CONCERTOS.

YOU SAY: PRELUDES by Rachmaninoff
I say: HIS 2ND PIANO CONCERTO IS A REAL HIT --- HIS CELLO SONATA IS GOOD TOO...

You say: SERENADE by Tchaikovsky
I say: DVORAK'S SERENADE


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Bach: English Suite No. 2
Beethoven: keep exploring his piano music like the Appassionata sonata
Lizst: Totentanz
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto, Sleeping Beauty
Mendelssohn: Italian symphony
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bet you'll find plenty in the recommended lists here, as already suggested. Happy listening!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You're off on a real adventure. There's so much to explore. Have fun.
Good recommendations are here already. I have little to add. You just have to keep listening, follow your whims. If you hear a piece you like, try other works by the same composer, or in the same genre. Way will lead to way.

I note you like Bach's cantata ICH HABE GENUNG. That's my favorite of the cantatas, but I enjoy them all. Each is different from any other, though they share a common sound universe. You might look into exploring more of the cantatas. Pay attention to those differences you'll encounter from one to another.

And if you haven't yet heard Bach's Brandenburg Concertos, they remain works you should give a listen to. Chances are you'll like them, too.

Of music, though, you'll never say "ICH HABE GENUNG". Believe me.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It's endless and it doesn't really matter where you go from here. You could explore a little more music by the composers you already listed. Like, anything by them. For example did you know that both Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff wrote russian orthodox choral music? That's something very different from the pieces you mentioned, yet very much worth listening to.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The following wide range of classics should keep you occupied for a while (& you can listen to all of it for free on You Tube--though the sound quality is probably better elsewhere): note that I've tried to mix in some period instrument recordings along with the modern instrument recordings, to give you a taste of both (you'll hear the differences), but I wouldn't recommend that you listen to more than one selection (or link) per day, although it depends on you of course. I've also linked to more than one recording of the same work occasionally, when I was having trouble making up my mind about which to steer you towards (my bad, although when I've done so, they're very good performances, so you might want to listen to both, if you like the music):

Beethoven 5th, 6th, 7th, & 9th symphonies:





















.

Beethoven Piano Concertos 1, 3, 4, & 5 "The Emperor":





























.









Beethoven String Quartet No. 7, Op. 59, no. 1: 



Beethoven String Quartet No. 10, Op. 74 "The Harp": 



Beethoven String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132: 




Beethoven Violin Sonata no. 5, Op. 24 "Spring": 




Handel Water Music, Music for the Royal Fireworks:














Handel Messiah: 




Handel 4 Coronation Anthems (including "Zadok the Priest"): 




Vivaldi Four Seasons:














J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1-6, and 4 Orchestral Suites:














J.S. Bach Violin Concertos 1 & 2, Double Concerto for two violins, and Concerto for Violin & Oboe:














Music of the Renaissance: The Motets of Josquin Desprez, performed by the Orlando Consort:




Thomas Tallis: "Spem in Alium" motet (for forty voices, or 8 choirs of 5 voices): 




Eustache du Caurroy: Fantasies (instrumental):




Orlando Lassus: 7 Penitential Psalms: 




J.S. Bach Magnificat, and Mass in B minor:










Mahler 9th Symphony:














W.A. Mozart Piano Concertos, K. 271, K. 466, K. 467, K. 453, K. 488, K. 595, etc.:


































W.A. Mozart 6 String Quartets dedicated to Haydn (& the last 4 Quartets too, together known as the 10 'Great' Mozart String Quartets):


















F.J. Haydn Piano Trios: 




Sibelius 2nd, 5th, 7th Symphonies & The Swan of Tuonela, and Tapiola (both tone poems):






























Sibelius Violin Concerto: 









Chopin 21 Nocturnes: 




Schubert String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887: 




Schubert: Fantasia in F Minor, D. 940, for four hands:














Schubert String Quintet in C major, D. 956 (played by the Vellinger Quartet, with cellist Bernard Greenhouse--unfortunately only the 1st two movements are on YT--of a great performance): 








https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Str...=1-1&keywords=bernard+greenhouse+schubert+BBC

Wagner Overtures & Preludes & Liebestod (to his operas):


















Schumann, solo piano works:

Fantasiestücke: 



Kinderszenen: 








Fantasie in C major, Op. 17: 



Davidsbündlertanze: 




Brahms Violin Sonatas 1-3: 








Brahms Violin Concerto: 




Debussy Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun: 



Debussy 3 Nocturnes: 



Debussy Images for solo piano, Books 1 & 2, Preludes Book 1, Estampes, Reverie, Suite Bergamasque:














Faure Requiem: 




Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit: 



Ravel Daphnis et Chloe (full ballet): 



Ravel String Quartet: 




Satie 3 Gymnopedies, 6 Gnossienes (solo piano)--I'm including Satie because of your Jazz inclination:

















https://www.amazon.com/Gymnopdies-G...16958&sr=1-3&keywords=reinbert+de+leeuw+satie

Prokofiev Violin Concertos 1 & 2: 









R. Strauss--Four Last Songs (orchestral songs) & the song "Morgen":


















Mahler--"Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" ("I am lost to the world"), sung by Dame Janet Baker, Sir John Barbirolli conductor (from the Rückert Lieder):


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Many great suggestions there. May I also suggest (as I will at almost any opportunity) the diverse piano works of Louis Moreau Gottschalk?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

....................


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Ravel - Piano Concerto in G Major





Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand





Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

...............


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

If you like Leonard Cohen and Sufjan Stevens you might also like the amazing Rufus Wainwright, another unique, quirky singer-songwriter.

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk





Vibrate


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique

Brahms Symphony 1 and Serenade No. 1

Bach Brandenburg concertos and Orchestral suites

Beethoven Violin concerto and Piano Concerto No. 3

After that you can begin to move out of the Bs.


----------



## nicolaxao (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow thank you all guys so much for the recommendations! 
Will tell you when I've diven more into them <3


----------

